

Show HN : Migrate Posterous blog to Tumblr in few clicks - BuddhaSource
http://justmigrate.com
Hopefully this will bring some smile to lot of folks out there to move their posterous blog to Tumblr.<p>Its a clean &#38; safe way to migrate. Almost all post type is supported and posts are queued once Tumblr limit is reached.
======
lnanek2
Seems like a much better solution than trusting the Posterous founders not to
mistreat their users again. They recently posted their new site trying to get
$5/month out of people losing their content on their old site, lol.

------
sooperman
Great timing. Images etc in the posts are moved too? Can I choose a theme
during migration?

~~~
BuddhaSource
If you have post with one Image its moved to Tumblr but for embedded images /
media give us some time :)

Basically most of the users will have seamless move & for rest we are on it.

------
smit
Great idea. Any similar services for wordpress?

~~~
BuddhaSource
There is a plugin for this currently. If there is good demand we can get it
ready in few days with full media migration.

